# mixing Office 2010 & Access 2003



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

I purchased a new computer with Office Home and Student installed, but Access is not part of that version. I need Access to use some of my databases. I own Office 2003 with Access included and I'm wondering if I can install the 2003 version of Access on the new computer without messing up the 2010 Office products. I am using Win 7 64-bit on the new computer.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey JoCo,

During the installation process, you should be able to select which products you want to install. In this case you would only install Access.

I usually recommend installing 2010 after 2003 products have been installed.

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I agree that it would be better to install 2010 over the 2003, but I did not receive an install disk. Now what?


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey JoCo,

As I was saying, you should still be able to install just access 2003. Just select only it during the installation process.

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------

